# Develop module stopped working



## Neville Gosling (Aug 22, 2015)

I purchased LR 5.0 some 19 months ago and am now  running LR 5.7 directly on my computer.  I am using a slightly modified 2009 Apple Mac Mini with 8Gb ram, dual core intel, and 480GB SSD (solid state drive). The SSD has just recently been installed following the failure of a standard hard drive. All my photos are stored on a 3 terabyte external Toshiba drive The Mini is up and running again, LR reinstalled and the time machine back-up applied.Everything seemed to be going fine until a couple of days ago, when my son emailed me a number of photos taken with his iPhone 6. I downloaded his photos and then imported them into lightroom - no problem until I opened the Develop module and tried to adjust some of his darker jpeg photos. I usually just move the exposure slider a minimal amount to achieve this together with other adjustments like contrast, clarity, saturation etc.  This time, although I was able to move the sliders, the photos did not change at all, and there was no change to the dark photos.  I thought this might just be a quirk with the iPhone until I imported some raw CR2 photos that I had just taken with my Canon 5D MkII with exactly the same result.

Has anyone else experienced this problem? At present I am basically unable to apply any feature of the develop module. The photos in either the Library or Develop module don't or won't adjust.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Neville, welcome to the forum!

I have heard a similar bug report but I thought it was 6.0.  Were you running Yosemite on your previous hard drive?  If you make LARGE changes, do they show up at all?  What about B&W conversion? And what if you switch back to Library module?


----------



## Neville Gosling (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes, I was running Yosemite on the previous hard drive. I can move the sliders to the limit and nothing changes even if I switch back to library module.  I was able to convert a copy of one of the pics to B&W but I then removed it. I generally use the graduated filter and it is these sliders that have stopped working. I experimented with the tone curve sliders and they work.

I have just noticed that the develop module no longer shows "Basic" as one of the options under the histogram as the first option. See Pic

PROBLEM APPEARS TO BE SOLVED - I HAVE REINSTATED THE "BASIC" DEVELOP FILTERS AND LO & BEHOLD EVERYTHING IS BACK TO NORMAL & THE FILTERS ARE NOW WORKING.  I NEED TO GO OVER MY TUTORIALS AGAIN. 

THANK YOU VICTORIA FOR COMING TO MY AID.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the update Neville.


----------

